

List of Layoffs and Job Cuts by Industry and Employers [flash] - ccarpenterg
http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/LAYOFFS0903.html

======
kailashbadu
I could not understand why they placed yahoo under ‘Telcom’ industry. In my
opinion 'Technology' is the most closely fitting category.

~~~
apollo
Other additions to the errata:

* Pfizer listed twice in Pharma

* "Macy" should be "Macy's"

